# Nient'altro che noi



## ..ed..

*Nient'altro che noi*

Comment le traduire?

*Rien que nous*


----------



## brian

Peut-être: _Rien d'autre que nous (mêmes)._


----------



## ..ed..

brian8733 said:


> Peut-être: _Rien d'autre que nous (mêmes)._


 
Ma volendo una frase molto breve (mi piacerebbe fare un tatuaggio), *rien que nous* è corretta?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Bonjour,

Ça dépend du contexte ...

On pourrait dire:

rien que nous... 
une journee rien que pour nous
Rien que nous au monde
Rien que nous deux
il n'y a rien que nous devons voir
Pour nous deux et rien d'autre
il n’y a personne d’autre que nous qui...


----------



## ..ed..

BenVitale said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ça dépend du contexte ...
> 
> On pourrait dire:
> 
> rien que nous...
> une journee rien que pour nous
> Rien que nous au monde
> Rien que nous deux
> il n'y a rien que nous devons voir
> Pour nous deux et rien d'autre
> il n’y a personne d’autre que nous qui...



In questo caso, il significato che voglio dare alla frase "nient'altro che noi" in Italiano è, tenendo conto che è relativa ad una coppia: esistiamo solo io e te, ci siamo solo io e te, non c'è nient'altro oltre a noi..ecc. E' una dedica da fare alla persona amata. Credo che le frasi in rosso abbiano colto il significato. Grazie!Anzi merci!


----------



## brian

Forse puoi togliere completamente il _rien_ e dire: _Il n'y a que nous (deux)._


----------

